# Google News and Weather App



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I need the original GB Google News and Weather app so I can run the widget on a DX2 instead of the Blur version. I don't want to apply the entire gapps package to the phone, because I don't want to risk having to SBF it.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Assuming the gapps package is like any other flashable zip, just go into the system/app folder within that zip and the apk should be there. Extract it to your SD card somewhere, then use Root Explorer to copy it to system/app on your phone, and set the permissions accordingly (rw-r--r--)


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Detonation said:


> Assuming the gapps package is like any other flashable zip, just go into the system/app folder within that zip and the apk should be there. Extract it to your SD card somewhere, then use Root Explorer to copy it to system/app on your phone, and set the permissions accordingly (rw-r--r--)


You assumed correctly. And the file name is geniewidget.apk


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Worked like a champ, guys. Thanks.


----------

